# Autoloaders or Pumps????



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

i like pumps but i need your opinions!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I say both and add in an O/U. I shoot an O/U primarily for upland. Once in a while I like to take the semi-auto out for a run on the birds. I also like to use it for sporting clays and skeet once in a while.

I primarily use a pump for turkey and waterfowl. I just like the look and feel of a pump for that kind of hunting.

I guess if your are looking for the "end all" gun, I would lean towards the semi-auto. Don't go cheap on them. Look at the better brands such as: Berretta, Win., Rem, Browning, Benelli.

My $.04


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I prefer semis and side-by-sides, for a one gun do all senerio, it is hard to beat a Remington 11-87, get a 28 inch barrel for upland and squirrel, a 24 inch barrel for turkey and snap shooting rabbit and quail, and a rifled slug barrel for deer if you so desire.

:sniper:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Have shot a pump, auto-loader, and a side-by-side. I actually like the auto best. The two I have are a 12 and a 10. Both are easier to handle (bring to shooting position) then the side-by-side or pump. The thing with pumps and doubles it forces you to pick your shots since it is harder to empty the gun (unless you pull both triggers of a double at once). Patterning I have not seen much of a differance. But as for me and how I am built my autos just work better.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have shot all of the above, and prefer my browning over under for everything. Quicker second shot, no feeding failures, shorter overall gun length even with 30" barrels.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've shot autos, pumps, and o/u's. I hunt ducks, geese, pheasant, and grouse. I needed an all-purpose shotgun that would be super durable and reliable. I'm only 5'3, so size, balance, and ease of use are all very important to me. I ended up with a SBEI. 
The SBEI has proven to be extremelly reliable in every one of the situations that I've used it in. The ease of use and maintenance make it very appealing. I've owned my SBEI for eight years, so the cost is minimal, relative to the many more years it will serve me. This SBEI has seen hunting in MN, SD, and Texas. There's no way I'd let poor equipment ruin my hunt. If you shoot Benelli's, you'll never regret it.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

if you plan on spending money buy a beretta a391, if not buy a 870 express


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i find its all personal preference....

if your confident in yuor shot thatn you cna use a o/u for waterfowl....

if you like then man power to pump the shells out then use a pump..

if your looking to get off 3 shoots in liek unser 2 seconds than go with the semmi...

its allw aht you want... but like some guy said before dont go cheap on a gun its not worth it


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If you shoot reloads or hunt where dirt gets in the action - Buy a pump

If you are upland game hunting and don't reload and want fast follow up shots - go semi-auto

Personally of all the semi-auto's I've had I prefer the Beretta


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a pump - for turkeys
semi auto - waterfowl and pheasants (deer when I used to slug hunt)
o/u - pheasants

I like them all.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Everybody thinks that semi autos are faster than pumps and that is not 100% accurate. Pumps have the potential to be faster than semi autos.
As I understand it the process of ejecting the spent shell is the determining factor. Semi autos are limited by the laws of science whereas pumps are limited by the speed of the operator. The mechanical functions of a semi auto will only operated at a speed determined by scientific factors (gases expand or recoil transfers energy at a certain rate.) Does this mean everyone can shoot a pump faster than a semi auto? No but it is possible. The biggest advantage to semi autos is reduced recoil and a more sustainable speed (can be shot fast for a longer time).

An O/U is also faster than a semi auto because the action does not have to cycle before the second shot is fired.

I wish I cold remember where I saw this information but it was quite interesting.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing beats a pump for reliability - period. That said, I prefer an automatic because it allows you to concentrate completely on your shooting, the gun takes care of all the reloading chores for you.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I shoot pumps, I think them more reliable as you can force them to cycle, in most cases. Probab;y biased though since I've always shot pumps.


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm fickle. I've owned all kinds and loved owning almost every one. I've figured out that for me, the shotguns that make me smile while holding them are not always the ones that make me smile after pulling the trigger while looking for the falling bird. You can adapt to any style action, you cannot learn to shoot every gun well. Fit really is everything.

If I had to clean out the gun cabinet right now and sell all but one gun, I'd probably sell my 3 autos and keep the wingmaster. (But it's not duck season right now. I do enjoy my duratouch SX2.  )

Sean


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Make mine a Browning BPS, thanks much...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in the semi-auto camp. Anything from Beretta from the 302 and newer is just perfect.

To draw this conclusion I've tried:
*Win 1400 *(junk)
*Rem 1100 *(5 of them all were good, too heavy) 
*11-87 *(still too heavy, but a great shotgun)
*Browning Gold *(had to be cleaned too often, saw too many with broken parts)
*Benelli SBE/90/monte *(tried 'em all, kicked too hard, again saw lots with broken parts)
*S&W 1000 *(Waterfowler and Std, Waterfowler was too heavy but worked well, Std was rumored to not stand up well to lots of magnum field-loads)

The list could go on but the shotguns get a bit older and the comparisons aren't really fair due to advancing technology.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I do the auto loader thing. I have one pump that I picked up cheap and use mostly for upland, but I love my Beretta 302. Have had no trouble with it. I also have a 10 Browning that had to be sent back one time and has worked every shot since and that was 11 years ago. I don't like 11-87s since the 2 we have go to the shop at least once a year.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a question for Horsager.. I was just curious to know how big you are. You said that SBE's recoil too much. I've read this from a couple of Posters. I shoot an SBEI all season for ducks, geese, and pheasant, and I go through a lot of 3 1/2's in the late season. I'd really like to get a response to find out what all the hoopla is about. Thanks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm 5'10" 250#. I'm 32 yrs old. I regularly shoot my 375 H&H off of the bench. And still, Benelli's kick too hard. Give an honest try to a 391 Beretta and you'll see. I never say I've tried them all, but I've tried quite a few to come to my decision.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I was just wondering. I'm 5'3, 115lbs. I used to shoot a Remington 870, but I found that working the pump action with all my cold weather gear on wasn't as comfortable as shooting an auto. My brother's Remington 11-87 was nice and had a good swing, but a little heavy. I really like my Sako in .375 H&H, as well as my Winchester M70 in .338 Win Mag. Enjoy, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

if you hunt anywhere with dirt or sand, I would stick with the pump, it's not fun when the ducks hit your spread and your gun jams up.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think maintenance is the key. I've never had my SBEI jam or get fouled up. I usually clean my shotgun after every hunt. First to prevent any rust, second, to make sure it operates properly. After being in the Army for four years, we're taught that maintenance is key. If you can afford the auto loader, I wouldn't hesitate to pick one up. I hunt in extreme conditions all the time, and I've never had any problems. Good luck.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I say a semi is good, I've never shot one personally, but I know people who love them. I'm a pump person myself. When I'm shooting I don't even think about pumping, it's totally automatic, just like breathing. I never think "ok, I need to pump", but it still gets done somehow. Plus, I'm lefthanded and shoot almost exclusively right handed guns, I like the pump more because it's not flinging gun powder into your eyes.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Pump actions will cycle any kind of shells you fire through them :wink:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Autos will cycyle anything you shoot as well. The biggest thing is maintenance. If you don't keep your shotgun cleaned and oiled, the possbility of having a mis-function are much greater.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Hardsell said:


> Autos will cycyle anything you shoot as well. The biggest thing is maintenance. If you don't keep your shotgun cleaned and oiled, the possbility of having a mis-function are much greater.


couldn't have said it better, pumps are a little more rugged


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I think you'll find the same ruggedness in autos. It still boils down to maintenance. I was overseas for a while and let my brother borrow my shotgun. What I found out from my friends later was that he used my SBEI as a paddle. Then he used the butt to kill a wounded duck.. Of course I wasn't totally pleased when I found out.. Still, it shot great though, so the performance can't be neglected.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Horsager, I looked at the Beretta's, but I found the grips to be slightly larger than I prefer. I have pretty small hands, and in wet weather I need a good grip. The Benelli's tend to have a narrower grip, which is easier for me to handle. They where very well balanced though. If I where bigger I think it would be a great option.


----------

